# Makeup Artist



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi all! We are looking for a reasonably priced makeup artist for a bride  let me know....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Dream Salon in Satwa 04 398 6578. Speak with Annie. Excellent value for money. Been going there for years. They are used to all the different nationalities.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been advised to go to MAC in Mall of the emirates (harvey nicks), apparently they are brilliant and don't overdo it (which is what i was worried about) My friend took her girls there for the school prom and they didn't put too much make up on them. Eyes or lips etc, very classy, seen pictures. I am planning to go when I have a good event worth it, think it was 200 for the lot. Make up was still on the mornig after so no worries about it slipping during the night (they didn't try to take it off after a few lemonades)
The biggest problem I found was that they only seemed to take appointment at 2pm so too early or too late. Haven't checked recently though.
Could you let us know though please!
Thanks


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm a professional MUA with almost 10 years experience and a great portfolio! You can PM me anytime... but when is the wedding?


----------

